# 43 acres Polk County, MO



## mdl66 (Feb 23, 2008)

http://springfield.craigslist.org/reo/1907756108.htmlHello, I've been a lurker for awhile and would like to offer this property for sale by owner. 2BR mobile home with outside wood furnace, deep well, septic, new pump house and a generator transfer switch. Also included is a 24'X32' two car garage, insulated with concrete floor, custom built cabin with propane cookstove, fridge, wood heat and outhouse, all on 43 acres m/l of timber. Excellent hunting, property is located close to several area lakes and rivers. 45 miles north of Springfield MO and 6 miles to a small town. $85,000 obo, Pm for more info. Thanks, Greg.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Tell me about the area. Mostly interested in the land. Is there any cleared land on the piece?


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

It's alittle unclear to me...there is a 2BR mobile AND a custom-built cabin?


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

more pics please


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd also like to see more pictures.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

I'de like to know if it's hilly, flat, rocky, good or bad soil, etc. More pictures would be great. I'm looking to move fairly quickly.


----------



## mdl66 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey all, yes there is a area cleared around the trailer and garage, we have a small garden. Cabin and trailer are all on property, cabin is in the woods. the proprty sits on top of a hill and the surrounding land is gently rolling. No rocks arround the trailer and cleared area, the rocks in the woods where the cabin sits are sandstone. If someone can instruct me on how to post pics on this board I will get some up. Thanks


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

mdl, there is a sticky under "Computer Questions" that explains how to post pictures.


----------



## mdl66 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Scott, I'm on it but it might take awhile.


----------



## mdl66 (Feb 23, 2008)

Pics aint happening, I'm on dial up and have been trying for 2 hours now.PM me Ranger and I will E-mail you with pics from my computer.


----------



## mdl66 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hope this helps.Thanks, Greg.


----------



## mdl66 (Feb 23, 2008)

Some more info for those interested, 2009 taxes were $89.00, included to the right buyer a 4X4 S-10 farm truck,log splitter, chainsaws, tiller etc. The reason we are selling is we want to downsize and move to a smaller property for retirement.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi md, I'd like to talk with you about this place. My email is [email protected]


----------



## mdl66 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Hi md, I'd like to talk with you about this place. My email is [email protected]


 E-mail sent with contact info.


----------



## mdl66 (Feb 23, 2008)

Please close this thread as the property has been sold. Thanks.


----------

